# Kaniabike 24" small - Customaufbau mit Salsa, Chris King, American Classic, XTR, Speed-Tec...



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

Ich starte dann hier mal ne kleine Aufbau-Dokumentation. Die Arbeiten werden spätestens am 20.Mai abgeschlossen sein - Nen 7.Geburtstag kann man ja nicht verschieben... 

Ein wenig Vorarbeit ist schon gelaufen, vor allem Bestellarbeit  Angefangen Ende 2013 mit der Frage an den netten Herrn Fischer von Kaniabikes.eu, ob denn noch ein unlackiertes Rahmenset verfügbar sei. Dies wurde bejaht und es schloss sich die Frage nach der Wunschfarbe an. Die Entscheidung (unseres Juniors) fiel auf RAL 3024 Leuchtrot - Das ist im Fächer meist auf der letzten Seite, mit den anderen NEON-Farben... 

Auf den Bildern knallt es leider nicht so richtig, in Natura leuchtet es aber echt heftig. 






Gabel:





Die ganze Fuhre soll natürlich kindgerecht  möglichst leicht und auch ein bisschen bunt werden.
Mir soll es auch gefallen... Euch vielleicht auch...!

Schon mal ein schönes Wochenende!
Stefan


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

Vorderrad extraleicht, auch von Herrn Fischer





Hinterrad:





MowJoes sind eh klar...





Beim Schlauch geht noch was, aber das Rot von den Eclipse passt zum Glück nicht zum Farbkonzept


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

Innenlager, Titan/Alu - gebraucht und in der passenden Farbe 





Mit Kurbelschrauben, Titan:


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

Steckprobe Rahmenset mit Laufrädern:


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

passend zum Innenlager:





und ne American Classic-Stütze:





Der ursprünglich geplante Vorbau passt leider so garnicht, das Blau ist zu dunkel und die große Klemmung sieht am Kinderrad auch doof aus...




Schade, weil echt schön leicht und kurz...

Ein dünner Lenker (25,4) passt nur mit Adapter und der wiegt auch ein bisschen was:





Also hab ich nen schönen, blauen Vorbau für das nächste oder übernächste Projekt - oder für mich


----------



## Y_G (9. Mai 2014)

wird nett


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> wird nett


Hoffentlich...
Zum Glück ist die Teilekiste gut gefüllt. Bei dem hier hab ich mich über das recht niedrige Gewicht gewundert:





Mit ein paar bunten Schrauben ist der bestimmt auch ganz chic und noch etwas leichter.
Allerdings weiß ich nich nicht, ob die Länge ok ist. Vermutlich hat das Teil 80mm und ich muß zur Sicherheit noch nen kürzeren besorgen.
Dieser hier ist dann auf Vorrat, damit das Rad schön mitwächst. Ne Nummer länger hab ich auch noch...


----------



## trolliver (9. Mai 2014)

Ja, 80mm ist ganz schön lang - aber je nach Oberkörperlänge. Und den blauen hätte ich auch für zu martialisch gehalten, na ja, Geschmackssache. Wie auch immer: tolle Teile! Innenlager in Titan und auch noch passender Farbe zu finden, ist ja fast unglaublich!

Warum ist bei Schläuchen die Farbe wichtig?


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ja, 80mm ist ganz schön lang - aber je nach Oberkörperlänge. Und den blauen hätte ich auch für zu martialisch gehalten, na ja, Geschmackssache. Wie auch immer: tolle Teile! Innenlager in Titan und auch noch passender Farbe zu finden, ist ja fast unglaublich!
> 
> Warum ist bei Schläuchen die Farbe wichtig?


 der 60er-Vorbau ist schon bestellt, passende Schrauben in blau ebenfalls.

Das mit der Ventilfarbe war ein Scherz, mich schreckt eher die Investitionssumme von rd. 90€ ab...


----------



## trolliver (9. Mai 2014)

Alles klar... ;-)) Oliver und die Scherzerkennung.  

Wenn man dann noch dazu liest, wie  die Schläuche sich so im Alltag machen... das ist in meinen Augen nix für Kinder.


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2014)

Steuersatz, glücklicherweise günstig gebraucht in der passenden Farbe erstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2014)

Lenker... Den Aufdruck schmirgel ich noch weg - vielleicht hat er dann auch auf meiner Waage tatsächlich 145g 

Was meint Ihr, soll ich noch kürzen..? Aktuell rd. 55cm und schöne Alu-Hülsen am Ende einlaminiert...

Der geplante Vorbau ist ja eigentlich nicht für Carbonlenker und ich weiß auch nicht, ob der Lenker im Klemmbereich auch ne Aluverstärkung hat.
Welches Drehmoment soll ich maximal einstellen?


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2014)

Schaltwerk, echt schwierige Auswahl:

Ultegra in Neu, kurze Ausführung für max. 28T - Problem: kein "Rettungsring"-Kettenblatt mit 34T möglich...







SRAM Neos in "gut gebraucht" - Problem: langer Arm wirkt bei 24" doch sehr gewaltig, außerdem recht schwer.


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2014)

Oder XTR, ordentlich gebraucht - Problem: langer Arm, "Magnet für Diebe" und evtl. "Angeber-Faktor" bei den Kumpels...







XTR mit mittellangem Arm, ordentlich gebraucht und das Logo kann man auf der glatten Fläche evtl. überkleben.
Kennt jmd die maximale Zähneanzahl..? 32T geht sicher, aber klappt auch 34..? Aufnahmekapazität ist eh kein Thema, vorne wirds ja nur einfach...


----------



## michfisch (15. Mai 2014)

meine erste Wahl wäre das Ultegra, meine 2. das alte XTR, das fährt meine Tochter auch auf ihrem 20er Poison aber mit max. 28 Zähnen.

Auf dem 24er Poison habe ich ein XTR invers montiert mit RR- Kassette 12/28.
Gruss Michael


----------



## BikerDad (15. Mai 2014)

das mittellange 970 schaltet auch 34 / 34, habe ich auch montiert, also müsste das 950 ebenfalls funktionieren.


----------



## KIV (16. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich tendiere ja zum kurzen XTR und ner Kassette mit 11-34. Der Kleine wird ja erst 7 und das Rad soll ja im Gelände eingesetzt werden. Vielleicht tausche ich dann in einem Jahr auf die Kassette mit max 28T und das Ultegra-Schaltwerk. Bin aber noch unentschlossen, immerhin wiegt die große 9-fach Kassette über 300g...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (16. Mai 2014)

die 8-fach mit max 28T liegt dagegen bei rd. 250g...

Es schließt sich die Frage nach den Schaltgriffen an. Ich hatte über diese nachgedacht, weil das Griffstück schön lang ist.






Tatsächlich isses zu lang, da bleibt kaum noch Platz für den eigentlichen Griff...


Also doch diese:





Das ist dann aber 8-fach, unter Verzicht auf die Schaltmöglichkeit auf das 11er Ritzel...


Wahrscheinlich in Kombination mit diesen Griffen:


----------



## Y_G (16. Mai 2014)

die Griffe empfinde ich als recht groß und schwer. Da würde ich je nachdem wie groß die Hände sind noch mal nach was anderem schauen...


----------



## Jobike (16. Mai 2014)

DIe Griffe sind ja super schwer.
Da könntest ordentlich und sehr günstig Gewicht sparen. Bsp. KCNC EVA Griffe


----------



## KIV (16. Mai 2014)

Ihr habt ja recht...
:-\

Zur Sicherheit habe ich gerade beim 'Freundlichen' nen guten Meter Schaumüberzug besorgt, daraus kann ich erstmal was schnitzen...


Edit: Hier ein Bild mit Gewicht...




Aus dem Stück habe ich beide "Griffe" abgeschnitten und es ist sogar noch etwas übrig geblieben


----------



## trolliver (16. Mai 2014)

Das ist aber wirklich ein Problem mit den Griffen: wer eine festklemmbare Variante haben will, weil der Nachwuchs die Angewohnheit hat, mit den Griffen zu spielen oder sie abzuziehen, legt bei Gewicht deutlich drauf. Ich werde auch neue brauchen, die alten sind völlig zerfleddert, Philipp rupft auch gern... :-8


----------



## lekanteto (17. Mai 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Lenker...
> Was meint Ihr, soll ich noch kürzen..? Aktuell rd. 55cm und schöne Alu-Hülsen am Ende einlaminiert...


Ich würde ihn nicht kürzen. Meine Tochter fährt am 20er 55cm und mein Sohn am 24er 60cm. Breite Lenker bringen Kontrolle bei holprigem Untergrund ;-)


trolliver schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich ein Problem mit den Griffen:...weil der Nachwuchs die Angewohnheit hat, mit den Griffen zu spielen oder sie abzuziehen, legt bei Gewicht deutlich drauf. ...


Ich finde ESI Griffe ganz gut. Wiegen gut 40g und halten bei uns.


----------



## trolliver (18. Mai 2014)

Silikon, klingt nicht schlecht, wird zumindest schwieriger zu rupfen, danke. vermutlich lassen sie sich dann auch leicht kürzen.


----------



## KIV (18. Mai 2014)

Vorbau-Tuning:







in Farbe und buuuunt:







Guckst Du:






Die Lenkerbeschriftung bleibt fürs erste...


----------



## KIV (18. Mai 2014)

Hosenschutzring, selbst gemacht:








36 Zähne für die Zahnfee, mit der Zange abgebrochen...







Dann mit dem Bandschleifer nachbehandelt und mit der Sprühdose lackiert:






Ein schönes Mobilée... 

Das Teil wird etwas zu klein sein, um das 34er voll abzudecken. Aber egal, wollte das immer schon mal machen und ein 38er oder 40er war leider nicht zur Hand (bzw. genug abgenutzt...)


----------



## KIV (22. Mai 2014)

Weiter gehts mit der Kurbel...

Eigentlich sollte es diese hier werden:





Allerdings gab es ein Problem mit der recht kurzen Innenlager-Achse. Die Kurbel geht auf der rechten Seite so weit auf den Zapfen, dass die Kurbel an der Lagerschale schleift. Die Kurbel ist im Bereich der Achsaufnahme nach innen hin einfach zu dick...







Also wurde kurzerhand die bereitliegende "Alternativkurbel" verbaut:





nebenbei noch 64g gespart...

Passt knapp, aber passt:





Und der Q-Faktor ist mal echt n Knaller!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (22. Mai 2014)

Das Kettenblatt ist n schönes 34T aus der Ultegra-Gruppe:






mit schönen blauen (!) Schrauben 






Pedale sind diese hier geworden, die Variante ohne den Käfig ist echt zu klein und bietet wenig Seitenhalt und wäre vielleicht bis Schuhgröße 32 noch vertretbar...
Insofern ist das Mehrgewicht auch akzeptabel.


----------



## KIV (22. Mai 2014)

Das 950er XT-Schaltwerk wurde noch geringfügig modifiziert.
Vorher:





Nachher:






Die Kette wurde noch ein bisschen gekürzt, das Nettogewicht reiche ich nach. Die Shimano XT-Kette wäre allerdings nochmal rd. 20g leichter gewesen, habe mich aber wegen des praktischen Kettenschlosses für diese entschieden:






So sieht das dann verbaut aus:


----------



## KIV (22. Mai 2014)

Die Leichtgängigkeit des Schaltzugs wird hier ja oft diskutiert und für sehr wichtig erachtet.
Daher gibts die "System-Lösung":







Gebremst wird hiermit:






Die Hebel kennt er schon vom 20Zöller. Besonders gut gefällt mir der einstellbare Härtegrad, die rote Schraube oben regelt den Seileinzug im Verhältnis zum Hebelweg.
Die Maximaleinstellung ist momentan noch zu heftig, das kann er nicht dosieren.






Als Züge habe ich normale Niro-Kabel mit Jagwire Außenhülle verwendet und ordentlich mit Silicon-Fett geflutet...


----------



## Mamara (22. Mai 2014)

Die Stronglight is geil


----------



## KIV (22. Mai 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die Stronglight is geil


Ja, gefällt mir auch echt gut.
War auch recht günstig, von nem französischen Versender. Daher hatte ich mir die in 145 und 155 auf Vorrat hingelegt, das hat sich jetzt ausgezahlt...
Mit nem Fahrrad ohne Kurbel hätte ich mich am Geburtstag doch etwas blamiert und das Innenlager wollte ich auch nicht tauschen müssen.

Btw: Das Fahrrad wurde schon überreicht und gefällt: "Das Fahrrad ist perfekt. Da musst Du gar nichts mehr dran tunen..."
(Das 20"-Rad habe ich nämlich nach und nach im laufenden Betrieb überarbeitet und als Tuning-Maßnahme bezeichnet. )


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Mai 2014)

Wie hoch (oder besser niedrig) ist das Gesamtgewicht des Rades?


----------



## bernd e (23. Mai 2014)

Und wie sieht das gesamte Bike aus? Die Deadline war ja schon.


----------



## KIV (23. Mai 2014)

das Gesamtkunstwerk hab ich noch nicht adäquat abgelichtet, die Farbe wollte ich wenigstens einmal ordentlich abbilden. Die Fotos sind im Ergebnis noch nicht überzeugend, im Album könnt Ihr zumindest mal die Proportionen erkennen...
Gesamtgewicht folgt auch, ich muss MarshGuard und Kettenstreben-Schutzschlauch noch abziehen... 
Wenn ich die Gewichte aller hier abgebildeten und verbauten Teile addiere, komme ich auf 7421g inkl. Pedale. Da fehlen dann für nen ordentlichen Vergleichswert noch
Aheadkappe und -Kralle








+10g für die Schraube

+66g für die Schnellspann-Achsen.





Hab ich noch was vergessen..?

Edith sagt: Ja!
+Lenkerstopfen





+Sattel:





Zwischenstand bis dahin: 7.837g

Dazu noch die Züge (Schaltzug war schon mitgewogen), Hüllen, Bressockelschraube und -Pipes und n bisschen Schmiermittel...


(Abziehen darf ich noch das abgeschnittene Stück Gabelschaft und die gekürzten Kettenglieder )

Danke für Eure Geduld!


----------



## KIV (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (25. Mai 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Wie hoch (oder besser niedrig) ist das Gesamtgewicht des Rades?


Ohne Klingel, MarshGuard, Kettenstreben-Schutz und Flaschenhalter, aber inkl. Pedalen genau 8,0kg


----------



## trolliver (25. Mai 2014)

Immerhin paßt da ein Flaschenhalter; bei Philipps Coladosenrahmen ist da nichts zu machen, nicht einmal einer zum seitlichen Entnehmen der Flasche paßt.

Was sind das denn für Lenkerendstopfen? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen... erscheinen mir aber seeeehr sinnvoll. 

Ist echt schick, hätte Philipp auch gefallen. Sieht ein bißchen normaler aus als seins.



			
				KIV schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Eure Geduld!



Dafür nich... ;-))

Oliver


----------



## KIV (25. Mai 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Immerhin paßt da ein Flaschenhalter; bei Philipps Coladosenrahmen ist da nichts zu machen, nicht einmal einer zum seitlichen Entnehmen der Flasche paßt.
> 
> Was sind das denn für Lenkerendstopfen? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen... erscheinen mir aber seeeehr sinnvoll.
> 
> ...


Die Stopfen sind von 'hope' und gekauft bei bike-components.de (oder bei bike-discount.de) Stabile Stopfen waren ein "Muss"... Einerseits schützen die Teile den Carbonlenker, ganz nebenbei aber auch gegen seitliches Abrutschen, der Rand steht gegenüber den dünnen Griffen etwas über. Die Stopfen von KCNC sind noch etwas leichter, passen aber nicht in die Lenkerenden (wegen der Hörnchen-Verstärkung)

Richtige Flaschen passen in den Halter auch nicht, aber immerhin ne handelsübliche 0,33L-Wasserflasche (zusätzlich mit nem dicken Gummiband gesichert) 
Edith hat heute ne Kinder-Trinkflasche gefunden, passt perfekt.


----------



## superseven77 (25. Mai 2014)

Absolute Klasse


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Mai 2014)

KIV: Habe gerade in einem anderen Beitrag von dir gelesen, dass dein Junior u.a Wurzeln und Jumps nicht scheut. Wie sieht es denn mit Kettenabwürfen bei euch aus? Es ist ja "nur" ein normales KB verbaut und das Schaltwerk hat ja auch nicht so eine stramme Feder.


----------



## KIV (26. Mai 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> KIV: Habe gerade in einem anderen Beitrag von dir gelesen, dass dein Junior u.a Wurzeln und Jumps nicht scheut. Wie sieht es denn mit Kettenabwürfen bei euch aus? Es ist ja "nur" ein normales KB verbaut und das Schaltwerk hat ja auch nicht so eine stramme Feder.


 Bislang kein Problem, obwohl er ja noch Schalt-Anfänger ist...
Nach außen am KB gibts ja das mini-Bashguard, nach innen werde ich bei Bedarf noch diese Platik-Schelle mit der 'Nase' montieren.
Gestern hatten wir einen Kettenklemmer zwischen Ritzel und Speiche, da muss ich wohl noch die Begrenzung am Schaltwerk nachstellen....


VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusLite (26. Mai 2014)

Welcher Drehgriffschalter ist das, den du verbaut hast?
Suche auch noch einen achtfach.


----------



## Mamara (26. Mai 2014)

Mit Shimano 8fach Sram MRX Comp


----------



## MarkusLite (26. Mai 2014)

Alles klar.
Danke.


----------



## endorphini (12. Juni 2014)

Sehr sehr schick!
Und natürlich schön leicht!

Nochmal 100g wären wohl mit dem Odyssey Junior race Sattel möglich.
Mir persönlich wären die Kurbeln zu lang, aber nachdem der 1x8 Schaltung die kleinen Entfaltungen fehlen kann die lange Kurbel etwas helfen. Oder habt ihr keine Berge?

Aber trotzdem mal wieder sehr inspirierend wie Leichtbau mit Wunschoptik ohne max Kosten geht.
Danke dafür,
Jörg

(unsere 8-Jährige fährt ja auch gerne bergauf und noch lieber bergab, hiermit:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1638810?in=user )


----------



## KIV (14. Juni 2014)

den Odyssey-Sattel hatte ich auch aufm Schirm, allerdings keine Bezugsadresse gefunden. Hast Du nen Tipp..?

Die Kurbellänge passt eigentlich ganz gut. Bei knackigen Anstiegen muss er halt etwas früher aus dem Sattel, dann kann er den Hebel gut einsetzen - ohne die Knie übermäßig zu belasten.
"Berge" ist relativ, aber hier am Teutoburger Wald gibts schöne und auch technisch durchaus anspruchsvolle Strecken. Höhenmeter kann man auch sammeln, man darf nur nicht die ganze Zeit auf dem Kamm rumfahren...

Das ist z.B. ne ganz nette Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pvlrrjsfnpunquqr
Zwischen Tecklenburg und Lengerich gibts sogar einen richtigen "Canyon" zu bewundern: 





und dieses Bild hab ich hier ausm Forum "geliehen"





Glaubt mir sicher keiner hier, dass es bis Bremen nur noch 150km sind, oder..?!

Die ursprünglich geplante Kurbel war ja die Sinz mit 135mm, aber die fand ich unverschämt schwer - für den Preis...


----------



## BikerDad (15. Juni 2014)

ich habe noch so einen Odyssey-Sattel da, Neu und unbenutzt, wenn Du ihn haben willst gibt Bescheid, er fällt aber kleiner aus als der den Du jetzt montiert hast.


----------



## KIV (15. Juni 2014)

BikerDad schrieb:


> ich habe noch so einen Odyssey-Sattel da, Neu und unbenutzt, wenn Du ihn haben willst gibt Bescheid, er fällt aber kleiner aus als der den Du jetzt montiert hast.


 klingt gut, schreibe Dir ne "Unterhaltung"...


----------



## niros (20. Oktober 2014)

Spitze, nochmals 300g leichter als die Team-Version vom Hersteller, individuell, sieht schön aus. Bei uns steht demnächst ein 24er an  - 
Seit ich das Forum hier entdeckt habe, bin ich auch zum Grammfuchser mutiert, leider auf Kosten der Pfennig- bzw. Centfuchsereigenschaften…
Was steckt denn in etwa an Euros in dem Projekt?
DANKE


----------



## KIV (20. Oktober 2014)

Das muss mir - leider - egal sein, darf nicht drüber nachdenken...



Teilweise hab ich echt gespart, Carbonlenker für 20€, Vorbau ebenfalls.
Steuersatz und Innenlager waren gebraucht. Irgendwie hat sich's aber doch summiert. In Anbetracht der Kohle würde ich bein nächsten Mal evtl ein Bike von der Stange nehmen und mit bunten Jagwire-Zügen und ein paar Eloxalteilchen tunen.
Dann kostet das Endergebnis sicher 1/3 weniger - aber ich hätte auch nicht so viel Spaß gehabt und gelernt...


----------



## Y_G (20. Oktober 2014)

jaja, der regelmäßige Besuch dieses Forums kann teuer enden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (20. September 2021)

_Update_
Der Junior ist jetzt 14 und knapp über 1,80m lang.
Am Wochenende wollten wir eigentlich nur zum Skaten auf einen Pumptrack in der Nähe, kurz vor der Abfahrt meinte er, wir sollten zur Sicherheit noch sein Kinderrad einpacken (Das hängt eigentlich nur noch für Besucherkinder in unserer Garage). Ich habe mich zwar gewundert, dem Wunsch aber Folge geleistet - damit wir endlich loskommen 

Vor Ort ist er dann ein paar Runden auf vier Rädern gerollt, dann aber auf sein Rädchen gewechselt und war nicht mehr davon runterzubekommen.

Aber Kind happy, Papa happy…





Leider hatten wir keine Helme dabei, wir wollten ja eigentlich nur bisschen Surfskaten 🤦🏻‍♂️

Ein kleines Video ist hier zu sehen.


----------

